# what should I use for rabbits



## coyote22 (Nov 3, 2007)

I was wondering what kind of traps i should use for rabbits. Also what kinds of bait. Thank you


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

a solid box trap (no cages) rabbits like dark little hiding places. As for bait carrots, apples and other natural food stuffs. Just keep the trap dark in the back.


----------

